# spin indexer



## Loose nut (Jul 27, 2008)

I have been thinking about picking up one of the 5C Spin indexer's with a set of collets for simple indexing on the mill, has anyone used one of these and are they useful enough to make the price worth it. Currently I use an 8" H/V rotary table (heavy too) with a chuck on it but this requires a lot of set up every time I want to machine a simple little job. Looking for an alternative.


----------



## Powder keg (Jul 27, 2008)

If you are going to get a set of collets. A set of collet blocks is very handy. I use mine all the time. They come with a square block and a hex block. So you can use them to cut hex heads really easily. 

Wes


----------



## Alphawolf45 (Jul 27, 2008)

I have a spin indexer, think it was 38 bucks..So its sure worth that much..But I rather use it just for rough work...that because...One time I had a rod of HSS in it and was milling it with carbide making some sort of special reamer and I found that the nose of the indexer can be forced to turn and ruin the alignment of the job...But I really just got the device to spin small parts under the surface grinder, my other method of doing that work is with a punchformer and that takes bit of time to center the workpiece using an indicator..The spin indexer shines for those quick spin jobs..
.
 I got the 32 piece set of 5-c collets (by 32nds) but frequently find that size I need fall between. Really would be better to get set of 69 collets (by 64ths)..I wish they sold collet sets of just the 'tween' sizes for all us who didnt pop for the large set from the start....I have a lathe that stays setup to use 5 -c collets, VERY handy.


----------



## Hilmar (Jul 27, 2008)

Go ER 32.
Hilmar


----------



## BobWarfield (Jul 27, 2008)

I have one, to be honest, I've used it exactly once. My collet blocks, on the other hand, get used constantly.

Cheers,

BW


----------



## mklotz (Jul 27, 2008)

With the ability to do 360 divisions, I find it a very handy tool. I fitted mine with a block bolted to the base so I can simply drop it into the milling machine vise when I need to use it.

Its major drawback for me is the fact that it can't be conveniently mounted with the spindle axis vertical. This makes it more-or-less useless for jobs like drilling bolt hole circles on cylinder heads.

Get a set of collet blocks first. As Bob mentions, they're handier than a shirt pocket.
They can be used both horizontally or vertically but are limited to 2,3,4,6,8 divisions.
Fortunately, those numbers cover a majority of the work you're likely to encounter.

For a bit more flexibility than that provided by collet blocks, consider building a divider like my super collet block.







Mine allows for up to 24 divisions and the base can be easily clamped in the milling machine vise in both horizontal and vertical orientation. Given that you have a rotary table, you could drill it for any number of divisions that suits your work. Since multiple rows of indexing holes are possible, you can even have separate division circles tailored to your needs.


----------



## tel (Jul 27, 2008)

I made mine from the ground up. 'Take one pot of molten aluminium .....'

I like your idea there Marv - is the turret retained in the base or just held by the clamping action?


----------



## mklotz (Jul 27, 2008)

There's a clamp bolt in the base although, in light use, the clamping action of the mill vise is enough to prevent it from spinning.


----------



## tel (Jul 27, 2008)

Thank'ee - it might have to go on the list.


----------



## CrewCab (Jul 27, 2008)

Tel ............ your gonna need a bigger shed soon with all these tools you keep building 

CC


----------



## tel (Jul 28, 2008)

I keep adding bits on (to the workshop) but I'm still hard pressed to house everything - still got a big ol' power hacksaw living outside under a horse rug.


----------



## cfellows (Jul 28, 2008)

tel  said:
			
		

> I made mine from the ground up. 'Take one pot of molten aluminium .....'



Nice and simple. Do you have any trouble counting holes while you're indexing?

Chuck


----------



## tel (Jul 28, 2008)

Not unless someone interupts me.


----------



## deverett (Aug 6, 2008)

A spin indexer could be quite a useful accessory. Do they make them for ER(32) collets, or only the 5C type?

I don't need a 3rd type of collet after ER 32 and Burnerd multi size.

Dave


----------



## John S (Aug 6, 2008)

Dave,
If you want a spin indexer for Er32's then Arc Euro sells one that holds both 5C and ER32.

http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/catalogue/product.aspx?prod_id=1ab9a38f-23a1-4d40-a4df-6e53fed07bb0

If you already have a 5C setup they sell an adapter that goes from 5C to ER32

http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/catalogue/product.aspx?prod_id=b01b4b54-5755-4cb3-8b34-e9dc6ca0180c

.


----------



## macona (Aug 10, 2008)

Spin indexers are really intended for grinding. You will get frustrated if you do. 

If you want to do milling look for one of the Hardinge style vertical/horizontal 24 position indexers. Like this one 

http://cgi.ebay.com/5C-Collet-Chuck...ryZ25297QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

They come with a lever operated collet closer and have threads to screw on a chuck. I picked one up locally on craigslist for about $100.

Then I got this a couple days ago ;D


----------



## Loose nut (Aug 11, 2008)

Picked up one of the spin indexers, $39.00 figured it wasn't to much if it turned out bad but when I got it home and tore it down for a cleaning I was surprised as to how tight it was, no play or slack when moving or rotating. Time will tell as to it's accuracy. I only need it for simple Indexing and homemade indexing plates can be mounted on it.

P.S. when I was looking around at these I found a company that sells them, a better made version I hope for over $1200.00, that's not a typo. Other than sides machined parallel and a nice paint job it looks identical to all the other cheap ones. I'm assuming there is a higher degree of accuracy in the machining to justify the cost.


----------



## Mcgyver (Aug 11, 2008)

$1200? thats a low budget model

https://www.hermannschmidt.com/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=15&idproduct=194

;D


----------



## macona (Aug 11, 2008)

$1200 is probably Suburban Tool:

http://www.subtool.com/st/SM5C.shtml

Then there is the real nice stiff from RJ Newbould:

http://www.newbould.com/Newbould01/index.htm


----------



## Bogstandard (Aug 12, 2008)

I will be showing a bit further on, how a cheapo indexer can be brought out to be a more rigid and useable bit of kit, just by some simple machining operations on the mill.

Unless someone can show how to do it before me.

John


----------



## deverett (Aug 13, 2008)

[quote John Stevenson l]

If you want a spin indexer for Er32's then Arc Euro sells one that holds both 5C and ER32.

http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/catalogue/product.aspx?prod_id=1ab9a38f-23a1-4d40-a4df-6e53fed07bb0

Thanks for that, John. I will take a gander at their site.

Dave


----------



## Bogstandard (Aug 13, 2008)

Dave,

I have just bought one of those, a real nice bit of kit and an ingenious design. You can swap between collet types in a matter of seconds. Best of both worlds.

John


----------



## deverett (Aug 13, 2008)

[quote Bogstandard]

I have just bought one of those, a real nice bit of kit and an ingenious design. You can swap between collet types in a matter of seconds. Best of both worlds.


Thanks for the recommendation, John. My Christmas present wish-list is rapidly being filled.

As I said earlier, I don't want to have to get a 3rd type of collet, so if this one holds ER32 then that will be fine for me.

Dave


----------



## shred (Aug 13, 2008)

Hmm.. anybody seen a 5C to ER-16 collet adapter? I've got a bunch of ER-16's, a 5C indexer and not a full set of those collets..


----------

